# Which tire for 50/50 Paved and Gravel Roads?



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I just got a Gravel bike and I am planning to use it for both smooth paved roads and gravel roads.
The gravel/maintenance roads here are not too bad. I don’t need a super snobby tire for that, but want something that can work well when it rains and for the sections with loose gravel.
As mentioned, I will be using the same bike/tires for paved roads so I would like a tire that rolls well and won’t slow me down.
I know there is not a perfect tire for all situations. But what is the best tire for 50/50 paved/gravel roads? What would you guys recommend?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got Maxxis Ramblers and love them for both. (Tubeless) 40c f/38c rear.

On my other wheels I had Terravail Cannonball, awesome tires but not tubeless.

Panaracer Gravel Kings were highly recommended to me on one of my threads.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

WTB has a great lineup, especially if you like skinwalls . Are your wheels 700c or 650b? I use the WTB ByWays but they only offer 650b. 47mm, smooth center, knobs outside. I also tried the Riddler 45 when I "graveled" my hardtail 29er.

https://www.wtb.com/collections/gravel-cx


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> I just got Maxxis Ramblers and love them for both. (Tubeless) 40c f/38c rear.
> 
> On my other wheels I had Terravail Cannonball, awesome tires but not tubeless.
> 
> ...


The Maxxis Ramblers and Panacera Gravel Kings are two that I am considering.
How are they on pavement?


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MattMay said:


> WTB has a great lineup, especially if you like skinwalls . Are your wheels 700c or 650b? I use the WTB ByWays but they only offer 650b. 47mm, smooth center, knobs outside. I also tried the Riddler 45 when I "graveled" my hardtail 29er.
> 
> https://www.wtb.com/collections/gravel-cx


I forgot to mention that. Wheels are 700c.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> The Maxxis Ramblers and Panacera Gravel Kings are two that I am considering.
> How are they on pavement?


So far I have close to 100miles on the Ramblres, 60/40 pavement/dirt. They feel pretty good on asphalt, I don't notice much rolling resistance. A bit knobbier than the Cannonballs, but not much of a difference. Also lighter wheels and tubeless probably helps.

The GK no idea but very much loved around here, and definitely were my second choice.

Disclaimer: Maxxis fan boy here, 3 of my bikes are on their tires, they just work for me.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks! I like Maxxis tires too. They are my first choice.
I was worried that the Ramblers would have a lot of resistance. On the Maxxis website they look knobby.
Do you mind sharing a close up picture of the Ramblers?


----------



## wheelzqc (Aug 31, 2016)

Schwalbe G-One for me were good but never tried the Maxxis Rambler. Raced the G-One on gravel/road/trails and they held up fine and felt fast.


----------



## jmal (Jul 16, 2009)

I have not tried Maxxis gravel tires yet, but this is because I have had such good luck with Panaracer Gravel King SKs. They roll well on gravel and pavement, set up tubeless really easily, and are very well manufactured, i.e. they are round and true which I cannot say about others I have tried. I'm amazed that they are so inexpensive given how nice they are.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Thanks! I like Maxxis tires too. They are my first choice.
> I was worried that the Ramblers would have a lot of resistance. On the Maxxis website they look knobby.
> Do you mind sharing a close up picture of the Ramblers?


Sure, not as knobby as the appear on line. This is the 40c up front.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjp20002 (Dec 11, 2017)

Challenge Gravel Grinder


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

wheelzqc said:


> Schwalbe G-One for me were good but never tried the Maxxis Rambler. Raced the G-One on gravel/road/trails and they held up fine and felt fast.


That's another tire I hear good things about.
How does it roll on pavement?


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sure, not as knobby as the appear on line. This is the 40c up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the picture. 
Yeah, it doesn't look too knobby. I'm looking at the 38s. The 40s would be too much for my area. Even 35s would work here.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anytime, I forgot these. Had them on my first CX bike, really nice as well.

https://www.universalcycles.com/sho...FeZBMzss1NRb45FD57o-6djboka16zOhoCCncQAvD_BwE

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

WTB Riddlers, 700c, 37c have been working pretty well on dirt, gravel and pavement in the North part of California ( Bay Area). I have tried the G-one on pavement and it worked pretty good too. Also, my co-riders have gravel Kings that they’re pretty happy with as well.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

I switch between WTB Exposure 32s and Rambler 40s.

If it's a 50/50 mix I prefer the WTB 32s every time.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

brownpownow said:


> I switch between WTB Exposure 32s and Rambler 40s.
> 
> If it's a 50/50 mix I prefer the WTB 32s every time.


The width of the tire has a lot to do with rolling resistance. If the thread are similar, the 32s would be faster.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I am not a fan of skinnies so on my bike I am running Rambler 40s (which are still a little skinnier than I'd like). My road/gravel mix is similar to yours and I really like the Ramblers. Though I only have a little over 100 miles on them, they seem to roll well in all scenarios.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

j102 said:


> The width of the tire has a lot to do with rolling resistance. If the thread are similar, the 32s would be faster.


Obviously.

The advantage of the Exposures is that they are a file tread with a smoothe center ridge so that also contributes to them rolling faster while still working well off-road.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't have enough experience in this realm to know what's best. I'm fairly confident that knobby narrow tires have a fairly narrow application, though.

I'm using spec roubaix 32c on my gravel bike, set up tubeless. They measure at 35c on my 25mm rims. I'm very happy with them; more grip than any road tire, easy tubeless set up, fast rolling imo, and i don't bottom them unless the pressure is excessively low... or because my backpack unzipped and hooked my saddle and i couldn't bunnyhop the curb... which still didn't damage the tire when i OTB'ed. Destroyed a rim, though.

I see these tires as the wild wild west- it's easy to outclass the tires with modest skill or terrain, so ya gotta figure out what works for yourself. I see riddlers and GKs as the best options though.


----------



## wheelzqc (Aug 31, 2016)

@j102

for the G-One (I had 35mm)

They felt smooth and fast for sure. I can only compare to Clement MSO and based on feel... oh and Compass tires (which are probably fast as well, but flat-much!). G-One I raced in a trail where i banged the rim. Had mud and they did well. I'd like to try what Vittoria has to offer in graphene which works well on the MTB tubeless !


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I’ll do a few more rides with the factory tires before making a final decision.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm on 40c Ramblers. The knobs are pretty close and shallow, so they roll well on pavement. The 40c width gives you some plushness if you want it by lowering the psi. On paper, I would tell you that they have to be slower than a narrower, lighter, more road oriented tire... but then I just set a couple of road/climb PRs on them so they must not be too shabby.
All in all, I think the Ramblers are a great do it all tire. I've ridden them extensively on road, gravel and some rough MTB trails... I even raced cross on them. I would say that I have only found their limit in deeper, looser materials where a more aggressive knob would find better bite.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Rockadile said:


> I am not a fan of skinnies so on my bike I am running Rambler 40s (which are still a little skinnier than I'd like). My road/gravel mix is similar to yours and I really like the Ramblers. Though I only have a little over 100 miles on them, they seem to roll well in all scenarios.


Thanks.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

TTUB said:


> I'm on 40c Ramblers. The knobs are pretty close and shallow, so they roll well on pavement. The 40c width gives you some plushness if you want it by lowering the psi. On paper, I would tell you that they have to be slower than a narrower, lighter, more road oriented tire... but then I just set a couple of road/climb PRs on them so they must not be too shabby.
> All in all, I think the Ramblers are a great do it all tire. I've ridden them extensively on road, gravel and some rough MTB trails... I even raced cross on them. I would say that I have only found their limit in deeper, looser materials where a more aggressive knob would find better bite.


Thanks.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

My two picks are WTB Exposure and Donnelly Strada USH 

I did a 200 mile ride on the 700x34 Exposure's and had zero issues. That ride consisted of mostly pavement, crushed limestone and some rough gravel. The tires were perfect. I set them up tubeless with orange seal and had 3 small shark tooth shaped rocks stuck in them about halfway but they sealed the puncture.

I am currently using the Donnelly Strada 700x40s and I am really liking them. I wish they were 120tpi and I might go to the smaller size, but for now they are working great. I cant believe the amount of traction I get on gravel for these tires not having actual side knobs. I run them at 35-40 psi.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll cast my vote for GravelKings as well...

SPP


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

mjp20002 said:


> Challenge Gravel Grinder


I've used these as well as my current Clement X'Plor MSO and liked them both.

I think the Clements may be a bit faster despite being bigger 40c vs 38c


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm on WTB Riddler 37c tires, set up tubeless (37psi front, 42psi rear) and have been very impressed with how fast they roll while offering a very nice amount of grip.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I was going to ride a few more miles with the factory 700x30c tires, but decided that they need to go and ordered the Ramblers 700x38c tires.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Maxxis ramblers wear out pretty fast. 

Running 38mm gravel king sks and i love them. They do throw lots of little stones, no one can use you for a wind block haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

Ran both.

Gravelking SK - great overall tire. Fast, durable, and a ton of sizes. Only downside is the throw small gravel like crazy.

Maxxis Rambler - a little slower than GK's. Durable and a little more supple. Definitely wear faster than the GK's.

Both go tubeless, GK's are a little tougher but not terrible. I prefer GK's over Rambler but it's super close. Clement X'Plor are third. They wear real fast, are the slowest of the three, and I've seen more cuts on these than any. All three are good though.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Didn’t know the Ramblers would wear out fast. I’m sure it would be hundreds of miles.
Next time around I could try the Gravel Kings SK.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m thinking of using those But the 700x50 on my Sir9 set up for bike packing


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Spent a few years on the Maxxis Ramblers, they are fine. Currently on Panaracer Gravel King SKs, I like them better overall, they are fine on the road.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

The Ramblers 700x38c are ready to go. I'm looking forward to try them this weekend on a 50/50 gravel/pavement ride.


----------



## nelsonik (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm currently using 42c Specialized Sawtooths on my Ibis Hakka. The Sawtooths feel considerably faster than WTB Riddlers or Clements that I have used before. In the past the one downside of riding my gravel bike has been how much slower I am on pavement like 2+mph slower than using my road bike. The Sawtooths don't feel that way as much and the traction on the gravel is good. Running tubeless at 35psi for all around riding but up to 40psi for more pavement riding. I've got over 600 miles on the Sawtooths and they still have plenty of tread which I can't say for the other tires I've used.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool, I'm assuming tubeless? Let me know how they hold air for you.


j102 said:


> The Ramblers 700x38c are ready to go. I'm looking forward to try them this weekend on a 50/50 gravel/pavement ride.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

No, not yet. Didn’t have time. The tires are tubeless ready though.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Of all the tires being discussed above in this thread, which has the best weight to durability ratio? Due to some weird warranty circumstances, I ended up with a Vassago Fisticuff frame set that I plan to build up. It will be ridden daily for commuting, on Kansas gravel roads (with lots of sharp flint rock) and I am taking it to Nepal in February where there's the possibility to run over all kinds of weird stuff...

I have had really good luck with Maxxis EXO on my mountain bikes, though I have moved away from Maxxis due to their stiff feeling casings (on my rigid bikes anyways). The G-One looks like a good option but Schwalbes seem to get destroyed on mtb trails, so I would imagine their gravel tires are the same situation. The Riddler looks like a good option also but I have zero experience with WTB tires.

Edit: Should also throw in here that I was looking very heavily at the Kenda Flintridge Pro. I rode Kenda Small Block 8s on my commuter for a long time and really liked them, never had any durability issues and they lasted a long time. I haven't seen a lot about it in this thread though... curious if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

My GravelKing SKs are holding up pretty well. I ride them on asphalt, dirt and they also regularly see shorter rocky singletrack sections. No punctures yet. Not too heavy, but not super light and fragile either. They roll really really good on asphalt but have way more traction than a slick. 
Still, in outright durability probably not as good as commuter tyres.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Rode the Ramblers yesterday for 30 miles of pavement and 10 miles of gravel, and they felt great. No noise, they rolled nice and fast.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Rode the Ramblers yesterday for 30 miles of pavement and 10 miles of gravel, and they felt great. No noise, they rolled nice and fast.


 cool, really nice tires. Let's see who wears them out first lol.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> cool, really nice tires. Let's see who wears them out first lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


LOL. I hope to put around 70-80 miles a week on them. And I hope they last for many many miles.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I ended up grabbing a set of Teravail Cannonball 42's. Got a really good deal through my shop discount and couldn't pass them up. Anyone got feedback on these tires?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I ended up grabbing a set of Teravail Cannonball 42's. Got a really good deal through my shop discount and couldn't pass them up. Anyone got feedback on these tires?


I had them in 38's and actually is a great tire. The only reason I changed was because I went tubeless. They do very well on pavement, and hold their own on dirt. Only a couple of flats but I live in goathead city. I think you will be happy.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Did the 38s not setup tubeless well? They market them as a tubeless tire.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Did the 38s not setup tubeless well? They market them as a tubeless tire.


Wheels weren't tubeless ready, and I sold the tires with the wheels and moved to Ramblers when got my new set.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been really happy with Compass Bon Jon Pass (35mm) and Barlow Pass (38mm) tires on my Soma Fog Cutter that I ride roughly 1/3 of the time on dirt/gravel, the rest pavement. No singletrack.

Ridiculously fast, and ridiculously smooth. 

Sidewall are very thin, so if you ride sharp stuff much that might cause problems, but they have held up great for me for a few years.

Fine file tread, so not good in mud. But otherwise I never miss having knobbies.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

kapusta said:


> I have been really happy with Compass Bon Jon Pass (35mm) and Barlow Pass (38mm) tires on my Soma Fog Cutter that I ride roughly 1/3 of the time on dirt/gravel, the rest pavement. No singletrack.
> 
> Ridiculously fast, and ridiculously smooth.
> 
> ...


Been using a 650b x 48 for a while now and while I like the diameter, its a little sluggish (410gm) so I'm considering some Bon Jon Pass as they're around the same diameter as my 650b x 2.1 Thunder Burts, but around 310gm for the extrallghts.

Considering these for long rides, mainly sealed roads and mild gravel at a steady pace.

Do you think those would be the better option than the 38mm for that use?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

tangerineowl said:


> Been using a 650b x 48 for a while now and while I like the diameter, its a little sluggish (410gm) so I'm considering some Bon Jon Pass as they're around the same diameter as my 650b x 2.1 Thunder Burts, but around 310gm for the extrallghts.
> 
> Considering these for long rides, mainly sealed roads and mild gravel at a steady pace.
> 
> Do you think those would be the better option than the 38mm for that use?


I've never ridden Thunder Burts (just read about them) so I am going to be making assumptions about what you are used to with those.

All Compass tires mentioned are the Superlight versions

On pavement, either the Bon Jon 35s or the Barlow 38s will be noticeably faster than what you are on now. It is not so much the weight as the tread and casing. I honestly feel that the Bon Jons are every bit as fast in terms of rolling resistance as any road tire I have ever used, and over stuff like rough chip seal are faster (and smooth as silk). Mine weighed in right around the claimed weight. The only tire that I've tried that I think is is faster is the 32mm Stampede Pass - (but I had issues with pinch flats on potholes and uneven pavement)

After running Bon Jons for a year I decided to try the Barlows. The Barlows are not much wider on the same rims (WTB KOM i21) but seem taller to me. This is just visual impression, I never measured the height of the bon Jons.

Whereas I barely noticed any difference in pavement speed going from the 32mm Stampede to the 35mm Bon Jon (may have even been in my head), I noticed it more going up to the 38mm Barlow. It might be the increase in weight (almost 100g per tire), or maybe the that extra material is making the sidewalls stiffer, I am not sure. But it is there. However, by any other measure, these are VERY fast rolling on the pavement, even when measured against dedicated pavement tires.

As far as the weight goes, I see that the newest Barlows are 25-30 grams lighter than mine, the they may be faster.

Needless to say, the larger volume and lower pressures it allows makes the Barlows better than the Bon Jons on chunky gravel, but I am sure either will be a big step down from your Thunder Burts.

Also, I have yet to try running mine tubeless. I planned to this summer, but reports indicate these are quite finicky, and results have been mixed. This is significant because if you are running tubes, volume really matters. Running the Bon Jons, pinch flats were limiting me to about 5 psi higher than I would have liked in the rear. The problem was not gravel roads, but all of the broken pavement and potholes in town. With the Barlows I ride what I like and have never gotten a flat.

Hard to say which is better for what you are describing. Guess it depends on how "gravely" the gravel part is. If we are talking things like dirt roads with a thin layer of pea-sized gravel I would go with the Bon Jon 35s. They do just as well as the Barlows on that stuff and are faster in pavement.

On the other hand, if things are a bit rougher/looser, or if the gravel part is the focus of the riding, I would consider the newer Barlows.

I'll say this about the Bon Jons: even if I never left the pavement, this is the tire I would run on any road bike I plan to own. They are that good on pavement, and the worse the pavement, the better they get.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm running the Teravail Cannonball 38's on my Cosmic Stallion and like them. I run 35mm Clement X’Plor USH's on my MMD and feel they're bit faster on pavement and work pretty well on gravel. But not so good on the sandy sections.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not sure how or why but on bicyclerollingresistance.com the Compass tyres didn't do too good...

https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-reviews/compass-bon-jon-pass-2018

If these measurements are correct the Thunder Burts for example would be actually faster than a 35mm paper thin slick.  Or the Vittoria Voyager Hypers which have some puncture protection and cost half the price. Not tubeless sadly but they're nice tyres for sure. I feel like GravelKing SKs roll even better tho which is a bit weird.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

HollyBoni said:


> I'm not sure how or why but on bicyclerollingresistance.com the Compass tyres didn't do too good...
> 
> https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-reviews/compass-bon-jon-pass-2018
> 
> If these measurements are correct the Thunder Burts for example would be actually faster than a 35mm paper thin slick.  Or the Vittoria Voyager Hypers which have some puncture protection and cost half the price. Not tubeless sadly but they're nice tyres for sure. I feel like GravelKing SKs roll even better tho which is a bit weird.


They were not testing the EL version.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Yup that's true. I would be very interested to see how the extralight performs, but heavier tyres outperformed the already thin standard version so no high hopes. 

I think I would be too scared to ride them tho, especially after hearing all the horrible tubeless stories.

There is the Panaracer Gravelking slick that now comes in 622x40, and in 650b 38, 42, 48. 

The 622x40 weighs 320g and they claim it has some kind of puncture protection, not sure how they do that. Pretty good price compared to Compass.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

HollyBoni said:


> Yup that's true. I would be very interested to see how the extralight performs, but heavier tyres outperformed the already thin standard version so no high hopes.
> 
> I think I would be too scared to ride them tho, especially after hearing all the horrible tubeless stories.


I think smooth drum rolling tests need to be taken with a shaker full of salt. The advantage is that they are highly controllable and repeatable... the downside is that they are very limited in how they simulate real world conditions.... unless you are riding on indoor rollers

Tour magazine (German) did some tests that have the tires rolling over flat surfaces that vary in texture. In those tests, the Compass tire held its own against a bunch of racing tires on smooth surfaces and beat them on rougher ones. Unfortunately I don't speak German, so I don't know a ton of details. Maybe someone who reads German can help out here: https://www.tour-magazin.de/kompone...fen-vittoria-corsa-speed-open-tlr/a45779.html

Here is one chart from that:







Of course, this test has issues because they ran the pressure higher than most people would do. Also, I have seen criticism of the test that it factors in too much low speed data.

The bottom line is that these tests are interesting and informative,but what ultimately matters is what happens in real world use. What I do know is that people who actually TRY them tend to agree about how fast they are.

Anyway, run what you want, I've got no skin in the game. If you want to run tubeless, that is probably a good reason to avoid them for now. But rolling resistance is not.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah who knows what's true...

That 6 bar is funny tho. 

I'm on GK SKs right now, 40 in the back, 43 in the front. Love them. I was really really surprised how good these tyres roll when I first tried them in 32mm. As fast as most slicks but waaaay more traction on every surface.

I pump them up a bit and go for a 4-5 hour road ride, and I never feel the tyres hold me back.

Go down to 30-35 psi and I even ride singletrack on them.

Bottoming out the front tyre is a part of riding for me nowadays, have to run tubeless.


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

Considering the Maxxis Rambler or Hutchinson Overides in 38mm.

Any insight from people who have used either would be great..... 3rd choice is Donnely MSO, but that is heavier than the 2 listed above.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I run the Ramblers and they get 50/50. Maybe 400+miles. They roll nice on pavement, and grip well on lose dirt. 40f/38r.

The Panaracer Gravel Kings get lots of love.

Prior to the Ramblers, I was running Teravail Cannonballs, except they weren't tubeless ready, but great tire too.


Aby N said:


> Considering the Maxxis Rambler or Hutchinson Overides in 38mm.
> 
> Any insight from people who have used either would be great..... 3rd choice is Donnely MSO, but that is heavier than the 2 listed above.


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

i just picked up a pair of the maxxis ramblers @ 700x40c exo / tr

threw them on the scales & they weighed 411.6g & 412.3g

maxxis website claims ~375g


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Aby N said:


> i just picked up a pair of the maxxis ramblers @ 700x40c exo / tr
> 
> threw them on the scales & they weighed 411.6g & 412.3g
> 
> maxxis website claims ~375g


60 or 120tpi?


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

^ 120 tpi

btw, i found a set of take off / new ramblers - 700x40c exo TR 120tpi= same as new items i mentioned above on pinkbike for $50- shipped! Thank you very much.... brought the new items back to rei for a refund!

with dried stan's they both weighed 385.2 & 385.7 

not sure if the weight difference is new vs old or what... figured i would add the data.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have ridden Gravel King SK, Gravel King, Challenge Gravel Grinder, and a number of cyclocross tires on dirt, gravel roads, trails, double track and pavement.

If I am looking to ride 50/50 pavement/gravel roads, the Gravel King is my go to for sure. I run it in 32c tubeless. As long as there isn't any mud or wet grass, it is really a great tire. Traction is awesome on gravel. Honestly, I don't think small knobs make much difference on dirt roads and gravel. The tire is light, fast, and pretty darn durable.

If I am racing something with more than just dirt roads (ie. Hilly Billy Roubiax), or if I am going to spend all day on rough dirt with little pavement, I like the volume of the Gravel King SK. The knobs don't really add much for me, and they are slower than the slick version. I do think they are more durable though and the added volume of the 43c up front, 35c rear can make a big difference when racing over really nasty stuff.

The Challenge Gravel Grinder was an ok tire. I would take either of the panaracers over it any day in all conditions.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

IMO the knobs do make a difference on dirt. I notice it on offroad climbs and on offroad descends I lock up the rears much less compared to a slick.

The knobs also help a ton on wet asphalt. The difference is absolutely huge compared to a slick there. And even though the SKs clog up easily because of the tread pattern IMO they're still better than a slick in wet offroad conditions.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

HollyBoni said:


> IMO the knobs do make a difference on dirt. I notice it on offroad climbs and on offroad descends I lock up the rears much less compared to a slick.
> 
> The knobs also help a ton on wet asphalt. The difference is absolutely huge compared to a slick there. And even though the SKs clog up easily because of the tread pattern IMO they're still better than a slick in wet offroad conditions.


It may be that you are running much higher pressure than I am. I have done a lot of riding with both versions of the Gravel Kings. Not much difference between them in drier conditions and the slicks roll better. They also do not toss as much crap onto the bike.

The only places I find the knobs to make a significant difference is in wet or when you get in to really off road stuff.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

khardrunner14 said:


> It may be that you are running much higher pressure than I am. I have done a lot of riding with both versions of the Gravel Kings. Not much difference between them in drier conditions and the slicks roll better. They also do not toss as much crap onto the bike.
> 
> The only places I find the knobs to make a significant difference is in wet or when you get in to really off road stuff.


30 front 35 rear.

I'm guessing it's the really offroad bit then.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

HollyBoni said:


> 30 front 35 rear.
> 
> I'm guessing it's the really offroad bit then.


Must be. Gravel is so region specific. Most of it here isn't too rough unless you start throwing in MTB trails or really get to exploring.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Haven't had any kind of decent snow in a while, went out and had some fun, put those small GK knobs to test. They hooked up good! I was so surprised. Didn't have any i'm gonna die moments at all. I'm glad I wasn't on slicks.


----------



## CYRON10k (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been riding the Flintridge Pro's tubeless on my Niner RLT for several hundred miles. I've been really happy with them. Roll pretty well on pavement. I've ridden a good amount of single track with them as well, and all manner of gravel and I've been very happy with them. No flats, no issues.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Schwalbe G-One for me. 38c model on a Raleigh RXM, they have been great and I just got another pair to replace them. My rear started losing knobs at ~1000 miles (April 2018 till now) on a bike that sees 80/20 paved/gravel so I am not overly stoked on that. But the front tire is in markedly better shape, so I am just going to push that to the rear, brand new tire on the front, and motor on. Love the ride and the price from UK is just laughable (most recent pair came to me for $55 shipped...for a pair! wow).


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have about a thousand miles on the Maxxis Ramblers 700x38c, and they have been great. But, I have been doing more like 70% road - 30% gravel with them. So next time around I will probably look for a 700x32c or 700x35c tires.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

That Maxxis Velocita AR looks real similar to a Conti Speed 40 I was running...also a high volume file tread. Just enough traction and low rollling resist, but it always punctured, with a tube. I think the Maxxis in SilkShield would cure that problem. Now I run the SK gravel 38 rear, with a WTB Resolute 42 on the front (probably overkill for the OP). I do tend to hit up more gravel and even single-track, with about 60% road. Great combo for what I ride in the Northeast, and no more worrying about flats! :thumbsup:

Front: 30-32 psi
Rear: 35-38 psi

https://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/g...roduct/wtb-resolute-gravel-tire-review-51863/


----------



## hexron (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok if I revive this thread? I'm a total Gravel newb and just did my first ride the other day and struggled a bit (especially in sand) on some old Vittoria 32 Hypers. Can't afford a gravel bike yet - so am trying to get away with riding my road bike which "technically" can fit up to 32 but I'm pretty sure I can get 35s on there. I have to ride a ton of pavement to get to the gravel - so for me it's more like 75/25 road to gravel.

GravelKing 35 SK - 35 Schwalbe G-One - some older Clement 35 USH on sale

How much do the knobs on the GK SK slow you down on pavement?


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Can't comment on the GKs but I am on my 2nd set of G-Ones and still totally love em for 60/40 road/gravel rides I do from my house. So good. You can find them from Europe for silly cheap too.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

hexron said:


> How much do the knobs on the GK SK slow you down on pavement?


Not much and they don't wear down easily either. I don't have a power meter, I don't use Strava etc but I have the Voyagers in 35 and the GK SKs in 38 and 43. Maybe the Voyagers are a bit smoother on pavement, and maybe a bit quieter, but the difference is nowhere near as big as you would think. I was pretty surprised when I first tried the GK SKs. I've done 4-5 hour 100% pavement rides on my SKs and I didn't feel like the tyres were holding me back. And the traction difference... No comparison.

Be careful tho, the 32mm SKs are pretty true to size, but the 35s can end up bigger depending on your rim width. 
For sand tho I think you need more volume, a lot more volume.


----------



## team ti (Aug 13, 2006)

Clement/Donnaely MSOs in 36 nave been my go to. Pretty fast on the road and very capable in most types of gravel(not great in the deep and chunky.) I think it gets down more to tire pressure and comfort levels of sliding around. I come from a mountain bike xc background. I feel most people over tire for their actual needs. Smooth hardpack gravel? you could do it comfortably on a 28c road tireand it would be way faster on asphalt. I have a set of Hutcinson Sector 28s as my daily commuter, which includes hardpack and fine gravel. I have also done a 80 mile gravel fondo in the PNW with the same setup with no probems


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

HollyBoni said:


> Not much and they don't wear down easily either. I don't have a power meter, I don't use Strava etc but I have the Voyagers in 35 and the GK SKs in 38 and 43. Maybe the Voyagers are a bit smoother on pavement, and maybe a bit quieter, but the difference is nowhere near as big as you would think. I was pretty surprised when I first tried the GK SKs. I've done 4-5 hour 100% pavement rides on my SKs and I didn't feel like the tyres were holding me back. And the traction difference... No comparison.
> 
> Be careful tho, the 32mm SKs are pretty true to size, but the 35s can end up bigger depending on your rim width.
> For sand tho I think you need more volume, a lot more volume.


What psi are you running in the 38 GKs?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

team ti said:


> Clement/Donnaely MSOs in 36 nave been my go to. Pretty fast on the road and very capable in most types of gravel(not great in the deep and chunky.) I think it gets down more to tire pressure and comfort levels of sliding around. I come from a mountain bike xc background. I feel most people over tire for their actual needs. Smooth hardpack gravel? you could do it comfortably on a 28c road tireand it would be way faster on asphalt. I have a set of Hutcinson Sector 28s as my daily commuter, which includes hardpack and fine gravel. I have also done a 80 mile gravel fondo in the PNW with the same setup with no probems


Trashed my front wheel a little over a week ago and had to order a new wheelset. Going tubeless and was thinking of the Donnelly X'Plor MSO. I was riding on a set of X'Plor USH's with tubes and loved them. Wish they made them in tubeless but the MSO seems similar though probably not quite as fast on the road. Think I'm gonna roll the dice and try a pair. I like the Cannonballs on my other bike but having to commute on it the last week has made me keenly aware of how much more rolling resistance they have (on the road) compared to the Clement USH's.

Heck, I ran my first several gravel races on old Bontrager LT3's.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive had 32c Clement Strada USHs mounted on a 2nd set of velocity a23/novatec wheels for about a year now. So far these things have survived everything ive thrown at um. They roll really well and proved to be really durable. I guess my only gripe is that there 60 tpi but they weigh in @ ~380~


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a firm believer in the Clemente/Donnelly X'Plor USH's...have held up fantastically for a tons of miles, much of it on pavement. 

I've hard absolutely horrible luck with the GravelKings...punctures in both tires resulting in several flats. They've been tossed in the trash, and Clemente's have been ordered.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crankout said:


> I've hard absolutely horrible luck with the GravelKings...punctures in both tires resulting in several flats. They've been tossed in the trash, and Clemente's have been ordered.


Wow first negative review I see on those tires. I run Ramblers but "was" thinking of moving to GK when these wear out. Only because of the great reviews everyone seems to give.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Crankout said:


> I'm a firm believer in the Clemente/Donnelly X'Plor USH's...have held up fantastically for a tons of miles, much of it on pavement.
> 
> I've hard absolutely horrible luck with the GravelKings...punctures in both tires resulting in several flats. They've been tossed in the trash, and Clemente's have been ordered.


You running these with Tubes?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I am @ 80psi


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I did the 60 mile version of the Bootlegger 100 this past Saturday on GK SKs 35 mm set up tubeless. The ride was right at 50/50 gravel to road and they were great. No flats or any problems at all. If it wasn't for me being old and fat, they would be very fast tires.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Another vote for Maxxis Ramblers. I'm running the 38c in 120tpi and they're fantastic. Switching from WTB Riddlers in 37c at first they felt "draggy" on pavement, but that was due to the more supple casing that I wasn't used to. The Rambler's are so smooth over rough stuff it's amazing, and they turn in so much better without the pronounced side knobs of the Riddlers (though the Riddlers were really good in off camber situations).

Ran the Ramblers in a 62 mile gravel ride and they were perfect on everything from pavement to muddy singletrack. Rolled super well and I coasted by a lot of people. I've ended up riding way more road than I planned, 3-4 days a week, and even with other riders on proper road tires I have no problem keeping up.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Wow first negative review I see on those tires. I run Ramblers but "was" thinking of moving to GK when these wear out. Only because of the great reviews everyone seems to give.


I bought a pair after seeing good reviews but I've had sh*tty luck. Like I mentioned, three flats total. I've never experienced even a slow leak with the Clementes.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

z1r said:


> You running these with Tubes?


Correct.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I love Ramblers... great all-around tire. Light and not too fragile or too slow.
Gravel King reviews are always good and I have always been curious... well, I just won a set! I replaced my worn-out Ramblers and now have a few rides on the GKs.
Here's my back-to-back comparison...

They are a tad heavier than the Ramblers. The casing, sidewalls, etc. seem just a tad bit more durable than the Rambler. I've never had a durability issue with the Ramblers, so I will take the weight savings on this point. YMMV

I can't tell much difference in how each rolls. If anything, maybe the Ramblers roll a tad better. I would assume they are close.

Traction... this surprised me a little. I thought that the GK tread would grip a little better than the Ramblers shallow blocks. Our current conditions are quickly becoming dry, loose over hard-pack. In cornering, both appear to feel very similar. In-line traction is where the GK seems to fall short of the Ramblers. On steep, out-of-the-saddle dirt power climbs, the GKs break traction quicker than the Ramblers.

GKs are a great tire and Panaracer quality is amongst the best. 
For my purposes, I'll be sticking with Ramblers in the future for better performance and less weight.


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

Seems there are quite a few fans of the Ramblers in here but when I was last buying tyres I looked up loads of reviews and whilst there were quite a few positives there were also quite a few negatives mainly aimed at how easily they puncture and also aimed at them being more of an off road orientated tyre with reasonable grip but sluggish on the road.

The people that are positive on them ..... are you running tubeless as this may make quite a large difference on your overall thoughts on how puncture resistant they are and is your percentage more road or gravel?

Interested in replies as I've been considering getting a pair for a while but have been put off by so mixed reviews with lots loving them but just as many really not.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Witterings said:


> Seems there are quite a few fans of the Ramblers in here but when I was last buying tyres I looked up loads of reviews and whilst there were quite a few positives there were also quite a few negatives mainly aimed at how easily they puncture and also aimed at them being more of an off road orientated tyre with reasonable grip but sluggish on the road.
> 
> The people that are positive on them ..... are you running tubeless as this may make quite a large difference on your overall thoughts on how puncture resistant they are and is your percentage more road or gravel?
> 
> Interested in replies as I've been considering getting a pair for a while but have been put off by so mixed reviews with lots loving them but just as many really not.


Mine have about 900miles on them, tubeless and so far zero flats, (jinx!) and roll great on pavement, good grip on loose gravel.

My use is 50/50 but they don't see rough ST much.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Witterings said:


> Seems there are quite a few fans of the Ramblers in here but when I was last buying tyres I looked up loads of reviews and whilst there were quite a few positives there were also quite a few negatives mainly aimed at how easily they puncture and also aimed at them being more of an off road orientated tyre with reasonable grip but sluggish on the road.
> 
> The people that are positive on them ..... are you running tubeless as this may make quite a large difference on your overall thoughts on how puncture resistant they are and is your percentage more road or gravel?
> 
> Interested in replies as I've been considering getting a pair for a while but have been put off by so mixed reviews with lots loving them but just as many really not.


I have the Ramblers in 700x38c, the 60 TPI, Silk Shield version, running them with tubes and have not had a flat in a couple thousand miles.
I have been doing a lot more road than gravel with them and have no complaints. They roll fast. 
I might go down to 32mm tires because I have been riding road a lot, but no complaints with the Ramblers.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Witterings said:


> ... quite a few negatives mainly aimed at how easily they puncture and also aimed at them being more of an off road orientated tyre with reasonable grip but sluggish on the road.


I would offer this... when you hold each in your hand and examine them up close, you will notice...
- The GK's are tougher with a thicker and more 'rubbery' casing. I have no doubt that they would be more durable and more flat resistant than the Ramblers, but that also comes at a weight penalty. Having said that, I've only had one flat with the Ramblers and that was a 'pinch-flat' from hitting a sharp rock at high-speed... it was quite a blow and would likely have ruptured any tire. Absolutely run these (or any other gravel tire) tubeless. 
-As for off-road oriented, I don't agree. I would say that its a 50/50 tire. It does everything very well. Case in point... There's a 2 mile road climb near my house that I've probably ridden 100 times on my road bike over the years. I have a ton of Strava data on it, but my PR was on my gravel bike with Ramblers... so they can't be that slow.

If you want something more road oriented, Panaracer is coming out with an expanded line of Gravel Kings. This expanded line up will offer some slick and file tread options from what I hear. You would be surprised how well a file-tread or slick tire will perform on dirt if it has good rubber compound and a nice supple casing.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Ramblers wear so fast. 

I really like my xplor ush but they are 35mm the new specialized pathfinder looks like the ticket in 38 and 42mm. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

Maxxis Ramblers - Just completed The Mixtape ride, 50 miles of road, gravel, singletrack, blown out OHV and the tire did an amazing job. Noted about 75% of the riders were running GravelKings, Ramblers or Clementes. Running the 40c front and rear, never a flat over the 750 miles on the tires so far. Did buy GravelKings SK when these are worn but will quickly switch back if the GK isnt definitely better.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

OttaCee said:


> Maxxis Ramblers - Just completed The Mixtape ride, 50 miles of road, gravel, singletrack, blown out OHV and the tire did an amazing job. Noted about 75% of the riders were running GravelKings, Ramblers or Clementes. Running the 40c front and rear, never a flat over the 750 miles on the tires so far. Did buy GravelKings SK when these are worn but will quickly switch back if the GK isnt definitely better.


I did the same loop on wtb riddlers. 45mm front, 37rear. 
You going to greasy joes?


----------



## MillerC (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm using R35 gravel kings sk on shimano rs500 wheels setup tubeless. 230 pound ride. What tire pressure should I run? I'll be on a mix of gravel and asphalt.


----------

